# Who majes a good 6" independant 4 jaw chuck?



## ome (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi guys,Another dilemma, only found cushman ( made in england) since 2005 whrn republic drill took them over. 
All steel and steel adapter plate theaded 2.25 by 8 spindle. 
Buck and bison start at 8" for 4 jaw ind. 
Does anyone know what other companies might have a 6" ?
Buck is made in taiwan now for atleast their 6" 3 jaw scroll adjust tru chuck. 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Ray C (Sep 27, 2013)

Bison does indeed sell a 6" 4J independent. Traver's has it but it's a bit pricy at 1000+

Matt ad Nicole at Precision Matthews / Quality Machine Tool are authorized Bison dealers and they take good care of us... Just got off the phone with him about my CNC mill and he mentioned his price on that chuck is about $750.  http://www.machinetoolonline.com/bisonchucks.html

BTW, that's a very high end chuck...


Ray


----------



## ome (Sep 27, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Bison does indeed sell a 6" 4J independent. Traver's has it but it's a bit pricy at 1000+
> 
> Matt ad Nicole at Precision Matthews / Quality Machine Tool are authorized Bison dealers and they take good care of us... Just got off the phone with him about my CNC mill and he mentioned his price on that chuck is about $750.  http://www.machinetoolonline.com/bisonchucks.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes i know it is one of the better chucks, as long as they have a 2.25 by 8  adaptor plate for the spindle, sounds good. Cushman chuck is 740. 

Thanks
jon


----------



## Ray C (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't think to ask about a backing plate... I'll find-out for you and PM offline...


Ray




ome said:


> Thanks, yes i know it is one of the better chucks, as long as they have a 2.25 by 8  adaptor plate for the spindle, sounds good. Cushman chuck is 740.
> 
> Thanks
> jon


----------



## ome (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Who majes a good 6&quot; independant 4 jaw chuck?*



Ray C said:


> Sorry, I didn't think to ask about a backing plate... I'll find-out for you and PM offline...
> 
> 
> Ray


Thank You very much, 
jon

- - - Updated - - -



Ray C said:


> Sorry, I didn't think to ask about a backing plate... I'll find-out for you and PM offline...
> F
> 
> Ray


Thank You very much, 
jon


----------



## old_dave (Sep 29, 2013)

Kalamazoo Chuck Manufacturing Company's website: http://www.kalamazoochuck.com/index.htm, shows they make a 6 inch 4 jaw independent chuck with a flat back (and also a 6 inch direct mount one, but apparently only for a D1-3" spindle nose). Their website says "Made with quality and pride in the USA." I have no experience with this company's products and would interested to hear if anyone out there does. As you'll see the website says nothing about price or availability.

David


----------



## Ray C (Sep 29, 2013)

Ome,

Check your private messages.  Yes, he has two kinds of backs in that size in stock....


Ray


----------



## ome (Sep 29, 2013)

The problem i have come up with is the 2.25 by 8 is not available in 6" in many companys. 
Only found cushmann to still make in England. 
Bison did not show that had that threaded backplate for 2.25 by 8. 
Thanks 

jon


----------



## Ray C (Sep 29, 2013)

Matt has the 6" 2.25 x 8 in stock.  They are like all chucks backs and are "semi-finished".  You need to fine tune them as it's just not possible to come from the factory with a perfect fit to your machine.


Ray



ome said:


> The problem i have come up with is the 2.25 by 8 is not available in 6" in many companys.
> Only found cushmann to still make in England.
> Bison did not show that had that threaded backplate for 2.25 by 8.
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## ome (Oct 2, 2013)

I spoke to Matt , really nice guy. My problem with the only chuck he has in 6 inch only fits a rough finish cast iron backing plate. 
I do not like  cast iron for plates and The plate must be:
     1-turn a step and shoulder to fit inside chuck. 

     2 - drill 4 bolt holes in the plate exactly in line with the chucks holes. 

     3 - tap all 4 holes

     4 - then face off the plate to fine tune. 
Prices for precis mathews in a bison plain back 750. And the plate was 110 of so and an extra key was anout 50

Prices for a cushmann( made in England) 740. 
And 275. For the plate. And about 60 for the key. 
I will gladly pay the 175. To not have to do the work on a brand new plate , i do not feel i have the necessary experience to take it on. 
Thanks guys for all your help. Thanks ray
jon


----------



## Ray C (Oct 2, 2013)

Ome,


  Are you absolutely sure the Cushman won't require some fitting?  In all honesty, I've never heard of a "ready to go" chuck.

Anyhow, if it serves your needs and desires -it makes no difference where it comes from!  (but if you ever decide to sell it, let me know)...




Ray


----------



## ome (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Ray,

I will let you know once i get it in about a month or so.  
I really prefer steel for the plates as opposed to cast iron..

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 3, 2013)

The main reason for threaded cast iron or "semi-steel" back plate over steel is.  The cast iron is less likely to gauld the threads as a steel one could do.

I do have a couple made of steel, but when I use them I apply a film of "Never Seize" on the threads before installing.  So far it has worked fine.


----------



## Ray C (Oct 3, 2013)

That seems pretty reasonable.  I also tend to think (but don't have positive proof) that decent quality steel has less density variation than cast iron and therefore, it balances better.  I've made some pulleys out of both steel and cast iron and it seems the cast iron usually needs more balancing work before they go out the door.  -Just my observation and probably not enough "data points" to say for sure.


Ray



4gsr said:


> The main reason for threaded cast iron or "semi-steel" back plate over steel is.  The cast iron is less likely to gauld the threads as a steel one could do.
> 
> I do have a couple made of steel, but when I use them I apply a film of "Never Seize" on the threads before installing.  So far it has worked fine.


----------

